# Trial Session München 31.05.2014 und 01.06.2014



## robsen852 (13. April 2014)

Servus freunde des verrückten Radsports.

Ich hatte mir überlegt ob hier jemand Lust hat am besagten Datum (oben) eine kleine Session aufzuziehen in München.
Fahren ja immer zu zweit,aber ich denk mit noch paar mehr Man könnte das ganze sehr Lustig werden.
Ort und Zeit kann man sich ja hier nochmal genau ausmachen.
Peter und Ich werden schon am 01.05 mal ein Abstecher nach München machen,um ein paar Spots 
auszuchecken.Wer da schon Lust hat is recht herzlich eingeladen.

Danke euch erstmal


----------



## family-biker (13. April 2014)

olympiazentrum,buga-park und westpark stünden für mich schon in der engeren auswahl.

buga





westpark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (13. April 2014)

Eine gute Übersicht der Spots gibt auch unser Video von der November Session.
Falls du bei Facebook bist, check auf jeden Fall die Biketrial Munich Gruppe. Da sind die ganzen Locals aktiv und verabreden sich.

Ich bin leider nicht mehr beruflich in München, plane aber im Juni mal wieder auf eine schöne Runde vorbeizukommen.


----------



## robsen852 (15. April 2014)

Ich hab mich auf Facebook schon gemeldet bei den Jungs.aber bis jetzt keine Antwort. Na mal abwarten..... ansonsten wenn du wieder in München bist meld dich einfach.... a


----------



## dhmarc (19. April 2014)

Datum stimmt 29.Mai oder doch eher April, rein aus Neugierde?? Grüsse Marc


----------



## robsen852 (19. April 2014)

Jo Datum stimmt is alles im Mai...sind halt beides feiertage...


----------



## Woll-E (19. April 2014)

Das Robsen darf aber seine Gabel nicht wieder verbiegen


----------



## robsen852 (19. April 2014)

Ich denke das wird mit der neuen Gabel nich passieren


----------



## family-biker (19. April 2014)

der @dhmarc darf aber dann auch seine kettenstrebe nicht abtreten


----------



## Woll-E (19. April 2014)

Hahaha ne darf er nicht. Teile zerstören ist Tabu !


----------



## robsen852 (19. April 2014)

Ok das is ein Wort...teile kaputt machen is tabu  jetzt müssen sich halt noch paar Leute melden die mitkommen... Kommt schon Jungs und Mädels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woll-E (19. April 2014)

Haha soll ich als Junge oder Mädel kommen roflmao  Ich bin an der Planung dran !!


----------



## Insomnia- (19. April 2014)

An nem Donnerstag reiß ich keine 800km!


----------



## -OX- (19. April 2014)

29.5 ich habs mal in mein Kalender eingetragen ! 
Hoffe das ein paar Leute zusammen kommen.


----------



## Woll-E (19. April 2014)

Wochenende wäre schon geschmeidiger stimmt schon ...


----------



## Insomnia- (19. April 2014)

Für ein Wochenende könnte man das mit sicherheit mal machen


----------



## robsen852 (19. April 2014)

Woll-E schrieb:


> Haha soll ich als Junge oder Mädel kommen roflmao  Ich bin an der Planung dran !!


du das ist dir überlassen...kannst uns alle überaschen...


-OX- schrieb:


> 29.5 ich habs mal in mein Kalender eingetragen !
> Hoffe das ein paar Leute zusammen kommen.


sehr schön das freut mich...hoffe auch das paar zusammen kommen


Woll-E schrieb:


> Wochenende wäre schon geschmeidiger stimmt schon ...


wir könnten mal schauen,eine wochenend session wäre bestimmt mal drin.bittet sich halt an weil es zwei feiertage sind.
von daher...aber wochenende kriegen wir auch bestimmt nochmal hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (19. April 2014)

so gesehen sehe ich das aber auch ein,damit gott und die welt antanzen müssten sich ja alle nen brückentag nehmen,damit sich das lohnt.
allerdings so als action für den herrentag mal was anderes


----------



## Insomnia- (19. April 2014)

Donnerstag und Freitag sind Feiertage?


----------



## family-biker (19. April 2014)

nur donnerstag,oder?


----------



## robsen852 (19. April 2014)

Nur Donnerstag.... Ich meinte mit den zwei tage frei auch den 1 und den 29...vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt sorry...aber wenn das Interesse besteht können wir gerne mal ein Wochenende klar machen so is nich...


----------



## Insomnia- (20. April 2014)

Macht mal nen Wochenende draus


----------



## robsen852 (20. April 2014)

Naja jetzt stehen erstmal die zwei tage...mit Wochenende is immer bissl doof weil Peter immer arbeiten muss am Samstag... Da bieten sich feiertage an weil man da mehr zeit hat...ansonsten kann man dann immer erst spät anfangen... Aber wir machen  das auf jedenfall


----------



## family-biker (20. April 2014)

wenn ich ehrlich sein soll,tu ich mir in der arbeit leichter,mal einen samstag ausfallen zu lassen als brückentage zu nehmen,welche im saisonal gestützten handwerk während der laufenden saison als extrem unhöflich gelten.
also wenn leute kommen wollen und wir samstag machen,nehm ich den frei.wenn du dir sonntag frei nehmen kannst,robert,wären das 2 tage session.

ich hab 1-2 schlafplätze wenns unbedingt sein muss 

also quasi wir beide am 1.5. spotchecking-tour und das wochenende nach dem 29.5. als der zeitpunkt des "events"


----------



## robsen852 (20. April 2014)

ja bei mir ist das mit den brückentagen ja auch nich anders von daher...

na gut dann machen wir das so auf den wünsch von paar leuten hier.dann verlegen wir die session vom 29.05 auf den 31.05 und den 01.06...
in der hoffnung das wir hier paar mehr leute zusammen bekommen..
übernachtungs möglichkeiten sind bei mir auch 1-2 gegeben so is nich...
es sind trotzdem immer noch alle eingeladen uns am 01.05 zu begleiten...
so jetzt will ich hier aber mal was hören...


----------



## family-biker (20. April 2014)

man verändere den titel des ersten posts auf sowas wie "münchen trial/streetsession 31.5/1.6.2014


----------



## robsen852 (20. April 2014)

immer mit der ruhe peter ich bin nich so schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (20. April 2014)

zwei dumme ein gedanke,als ich es schrieb war es schon erledigt hahaha


----------



## robsen852 (20. April 2014)

tja so is das mit den dummen


----------



## Woll-E (20. April 2014)

Hauptsache gesund und glücklich


----------



## -OX- (20. April 2014)

Grmpf 

am 31. bin ich auf einem Geburtstag ... aber schau ma mal, vielleicht klappt es ja mit dem 1.6


----------



## robsen852 (20. April 2014)

Gesund sind wa...und glücklich eh immer...


----------



## robsen852 (22. April 2014)

wir könnten natürlich auch den 29.05.2014 mit stehen lassen...so is ja nich wir sind da denk ich flexibel


----------



## -OX- (23. April 2014)

Also ich hab mich jetzt auf den 1.6 umgestellt 
Ich hoffe die Leute die kommen, kommen nicht alle nur am 31.


----------



## family-biker (23. April 2014)

ich finds ja schon total geil dass überhaupt wer kommt.wenn das,was ich gerade in meiner küche veranstalte,erfolg bringt,gibts nen satz bremsbeläge für den einen oder anderen geschenkt,sind grad neue in the making


----------



## Woll-E (23. April 2014)

Ja wie jetzt...
Sind das Plätzchen in Bremsklotzform ? 
Weihnachten is doch um..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (23. April 2014)

Grüne Plätzchen


----------



## family-biker (23. April 2014)

im moment noch weiss,erst mal den rohcompound checken 





im unteren bildrand schön zu erkennen,dass ich getropft und drübergewischt hatte lol.gottseidank nur part a,wenns schon vermischt ist vernetzt die suppe binnen minuten und geht nicht mehr ab.ich putz gerade haha


----------



## Insomnia- (23. April 2014)

Das gibt haue wenns beim Kochen nach Plastik stinkt!


----------



## Woll-E (23. April 2014)




----------



## Insomnia- (23. April 2014)

Photoshop level: over 9000


----------



## family-biker (23. April 2014)

nö,wie gesagt,die einzelkomponenten haben eine eher als ölig zu bezeichnende konsistenz,noch dazu geht komponente a (das diisocyanat) super in reaktion mit wasser,und dann auch gut weg 

so wird übrigens schaumstoff gemacht,wasser dazu und es schäumt

edit,was geht denn,ich schrieb 2 sätze und er knallt mal eben ein meme raus,respekt hahahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (23. April 2014)

bei mir sahs letztes jahr zum teil so aus :


----------



## Woll-E (23. April 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Photoshop level: over 9000



Hahahahaahhahaahah also das ist nicht mal Level...
Das waren weniger als 60 Sekunden ...


----------



## Insomnia- (23. April 2014)

Woll-E schrieb:


> Hahahahaahhahaahah also das ist nicht mal Level...
> Das waren weniger als 60 Sekunden ...


Könnte ich mit Photoshop umgehen würd ich ja nochmehr die Leute verarschen als jetzt schon xD


----------



## robsen852 (24. April 2014)

-OX- schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich jetzt auf den 1.6 umgestellt
> Ich hoffe die Leute die kommen, kommen nicht alle nur am 31.



sehr gut das freut mich auch sehr...ich hoffe ja da kommen noch mehr...

peter du bist echt crazy...freu mich schon auf das ergebnis...


Woll-E schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 287826



sehr geil ohne scheiß...


----------



## robsen852 (24. April 2014)

Woll-E du hast doch gecheatet...sei ehrlich

er hat das bestimmt schon vorbereitet...


----------



## family-biker (24. April 2014)

du hast ja nicht die leiseste ahnung wie crazy ich tatsächlich bin.
rate mal,was ich gerade mache:



kleine testreihe um die richtige mischung zu finden,der erste anlauf war zu spröde.


wer kommt denn jetzt sicher zur session(unauffälliges on topic um mein off topic zu übertünchen lol)?


----------



## robsen852 (24. April 2014)

man is das geil ohne scheiß....aber immer schön probieren....von nix kommt nix..

ja genau gute frage:kann jetzt schon jemand sagen ob er kommt oder nich????


----------



## family-biker (26. April 2014)

sorry fürs erneute offtopic,aber das musste raus!

et haud hin,leudääää!

ich bin dann noch vor die tür,und nach drei-vier mal schleifen lassen die strasse runter hatten meine cousts keine chance mehr

und da waren die dinger nicht mal eingefahren


----------



## -OX- (26. April 2014)

Is ja cool !

Ich hatte ja vorher lange blaue Rockpads die waren für mein setup echt gut
nun hab ich Blaue Phatworks sind schon gut aber lauter als die Rockpads.

Ja ich denk du musst die mal ne weile fahren. ich drück dir die Daumen 
Sind sie eher weich oder tendenziell härter ?


----------



## Insomnia- (26. April 2014)

gierige schlappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (26. April 2014)

-OX- schrieb:


> Sind sie eher weich oder tendenziell härter ?



härter als meine cnc echos aber tendenziell etwas weicher als meine cousts.
die ersten fahren sich fast so bissig als wäre teer im spiel,mal sehen wie die sich die nächsten tage anstellen.

ich suche übrigens immer noch leere alubackings zu testzwecken 


Insomnia- schrieb:


> gierige schlappen



ich wär auch geil drauf,wenn ich die dinger nicht unbegrenzt ab jetzt herbekommen würde,lass sie doch lol


----------



## family-biker (26. April 2014)

viel wichtiger : WER KOMMT DENN SICHER ZUR SESSION?


----------



## -OX- (27. April 2014)

Also wenn nichs massives dazwischen kommt, bin ich am 1.6 dabei


----------



## robsen852 (27. April 2014)

-OX- schrieb:


> Also wenn nichs massives dazwischen kommt, bin ich am 1.6 dabei


 sehr geil das is doch schonmal was...


----------



## jay-em-ass (27. April 2014)

Hab grad eben die münchner Gruppe durchforstet, hab da keinen Eintrag von dir gesehen...

Schreib mal hier rein: https://www.facebook.com/groups/142433675814741/


----------



## robsen852 (27. April 2014)

genau da hab ich aber den admin angeschrieben...ob er mich aufnimmt in der gruppe...aber da kam bis jetzt noch garnix


----------



## robsen852 (27. April 2014)

Jetzt hat es geklappt danke dir...na jetzt wollen wir mal hoffen


----------



## family-biker (4. Mai 2014)

bump


----------



## robsen852 (6. Mai 2014)

So Leute was is jetzt hier...finden wir hier echt nur einen Mitfahrer...das glaub ich nich so richtig... Kommt schon Leute..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (6. Mai 2014)

this^^


----------



## -OX- (6. Mai 2014)

wasn mit der GesichtsBuch Gruppe ? kommt da weeer

Ich habe echt immer richtig Glück mit meinen Session die ich besuche
Stuttgart: 2Erwachsene 2Kinder
Schweiz: 2 Erwachsene
München: ? 

Ist mir eigentlich auch genau genommen egal, wenigstens mal andere Trialer treffen.
Ich wohne hier in einem Gebiet (884XX) in dem es keine anderen Trialer zu geben scheint.

Habt ihr euch eigentlich schon für ne Location entschieden ?
Die großen Stufen (1:30min) im Vid (Anfang Thread) sind beim Olympia Stadion ?
Wie is es da ?

(hab ich schon erwähnt das ich auch kein Pro bin  )


----------



## family-biker (6. Mai 2014)

wer will schon pro sein und fahren _müssen_,wenn er rookie sein kann und fahren _darf_?


entweder buga-skatepark oder freestyle das olympiazentrum erkunden.

oder wie?

ich meine,die stufen wären eher riem,schlagt mich nicht,sollte iich falsch liegen.


----------



## -OX- (6. Mai 2014)

wir ham ja noch Zeit


----------



## robsen852 (7. Mai 2014)

Bei Facebook hat sich bis jetzt einer gemeldet der mit kommt... Aber mal abwarten die scheinen sehr aktiv zu sein...ich schätze bei denen dann spontan... So wie ich es raus gelesen hab fahren die viel am Olympia Station auf den Steinen...wo das auch immer sein mag..aber ich find Olympiazentrum klingt gut...wir können ja alles mal bissl testen...


----------



## family-biker (7. Mai 2014)

im olympiazentrum gibts halt für jeden was.die dachstützen am stadioneingang bieten super streethindernisse,die steine hinterm stadion trial.der bereich um die ubahnstation bis zum stadion ist ein einziger spielplatz.

buga skatepark war eher weil ich zum trialen da noch nicht war und riem auch sonst paar sachen haben soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robsen852 (7. Mai 2014)

Na das is doch mal ein wahnsinns weg ohne scheiß wenn man über all mal halten kann haben wir echt ne menge zu tun...


----------



## Woll-E (7. Mai 2014)

Dann mietet euch doch n Transporter und teilt euch die Summe....
Einer karrte die Bikes an die Spots und der Rest mit Autos oder ÖNV.


----------



## robsen852 (7. Mai 2014)

Brauchen wir ja nich...du kommst in München eigentlich überall super mit der sbahn oder ubahn hin...und siehst ja olyzentrum aussteigen aus ubahn und dann biken...


----------



## family-biker (7. Mai 2014)

u bahn und fahrrad,viel glück.
wir zwei müssten da wohl von moosach oder ner anderen s-bahn station aus hinradeln.


----------



## Woll-E (7. Mai 2014)

Naja man muss so ne " Tour de Spots " auch nicht in 1 Stunde abradeln.
Dann macht man halt das ganze über den ganzen Tag. Gechicllt, wie es in der Jugendsprache heisst.
Spot 1 fahren. Ausruhen, trinken und labern. Dann gemütlich zum nächsten Spot wie auch immer.
Hauptsache das Wetter passt.


----------



## family-biker (7. Mai 2014)

bei uns wird nicht gechicllt,bei uns wird geschielt.


----------



## robsen852 (7. Mai 2014)

Meinst nich das ubahn und bike funktioniert??? Ja aber wie Woll-E schon sagte immer mit der Ruhe Hauptsache Wetter passt das is das wichtigste... Geschielt auch sehr gut...


----------



## robsen852 (9. Mai 2014)

so für alle...die müncher jungs haben mir jetzt gesagt das das bei denen immer spontan kommt mit dem fahren...aber wie gesagt die sind dort fleißig..also wollen wir das beste hoffen das da grad viele lust haben!!!also daumen hoch..


----------



## family-biker (9. Mai 2014)

kommt warscheinlich keine s*u lol


----------



## robsen852 (9. Mai 2014)

jetzt mal nich so negativ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (9. Mai 2014)

doch!ich hab nämlich viel zu grosse töne gespuckt,von wegen bremsbeläge zum ausprobieren hergeben,auf der session.
mittlererweile sind 4 paar verschickt,4 paar versprochen und 4 paar angefragt.
ich hab also theoretisch -4 beläge lol

und genau deswegen mache ich grad was?beläge,how obvious


----------



## robsen852 (9. Mai 2014)

haha....tja selber schuld...aber immer weiter so


----------



## jay-em-ass (10. Mai 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> kommt warscheinlich keine s*u lol



  Sagt der, der noch nie dabei war

@Robert: Bei uns geht's weniger um Lust haben, vielmehr ums Wetter und verfügbare Zeit. Sind viel beschäftigte Leute die Münchner


----------



## family-biker (10. Mai 2014)

bei mir hat sich für 31. was ergeben,sohnemann spielt beim technomarkt cup mit.hab also auch nur am 1.6. zeit.

(was nicht heisst,dass wir donnerstag nicht ne session hinlegen können,robert)


----------



## robsen852 (10. Mai 2014)

jay-em-ass schrieb:


> Sagt der, der noch nie dabei war
> 
> @Robert: Bei uns geht's weniger um Lust haben, vielmehr ums Wetter und verfügbare Zeit. Sind viel beschäftigte Leute die Münchner


ja is ja ganz normal wir sind auch alle nur normale Leute...kann ich gut verstehen... Na dann wollen wir hoffen das mega Wetter wird...hab da mal so richtig Bock drauf die Münchner kennen zu lernen... Und Peter der Donnerstag is eh klar...erst kleine Session und dann bike durch checken...


----------



## BrendanEckart (11. Mai 2014)

Hey, ich wohne in München, bin 17 Jahre alt und fahre seit fast einem Jahr Trial.

Ich wollte fragen, ob noch Platz für einen Biker ist, bzw. ob ich noch mitmachen kann.


----------



## robsen852 (11. Mai 2014)

hey servus...mitmachen kann hier jeder...je mehr desto besser...also herzlich willkommen


----------



## BrendanEckart (11. Mai 2014)

Klasse, freut mich 
Ist es möglich, allgemeine Fragen zu beantworten, denn ich bin bis jetzt immer nur außerhalb der Stadt gefahren, da wird einiges neu sein.


----------



## robsen852 (11. Mai 2014)

was brauchst den...kann dir über münchen auch nich viel sagen bin da noch nie gefahren...bin auch ein außenstadt biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrendanEckart (11. Mai 2014)

Kann ich Dich vielleicht über Facebook oder Skype erreichen? Das wäre etwas leichter


----------



## robsen852 (11. Mai 2014)

ja klar


----------



## jay-em-ass (11. Mai 2014)

Hey Brendan, trag dich mal hier in die FB Gruppe ein:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/142433675814741/

Da machen wir immer aus wann und wo gefahren wird. Fahr doch einfach mal mit


----------



## family-biker (11. Mai 2014)

frage am rande,ist bei euch einer mitglied der so 2011/12 rum mit nem norco in der gegend lerchenau trial gefahren sein könnte?


----------



## BrendanEckart (11. Mai 2014)

@Jay-ec-ass Gerne, habe soeben angefragt


----------



## robsen852 (11. Mai 2014)

die jungs sind echt cool...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (15. Mai 2014)

so,zwei wochen noch hin,und keine konkreten teilnehmer und nen treffpunkt,oder wie?


----------



## robsen852 (15. Mai 2014)

Genau Peter du sagst es...also Jungs wer kommt jetzt nun von euch????weil wenn man das weis dann kann man sich mit den Münchner kurz schließen wo der beste Treffpunkt sei...wo auch Leute von außerhalb super hin kommen!!!!


----------



## BrendanEckart (15. Mai 2014)

Also ich habe sicher mindestens an einem der beiden Termine zeit


----------



## family-biker (15. Mai 2014)

also ich bin nach wie vor dem olympiagelände nicht abgeneigt.
bin da aber flexibel


----------



## robsen852 (15. Mai 2014)

ja olypiagelände klingt mega...findet bestimmt auch jedes navi...und nen fetten parkplatz gibts auch noch....aber ich bin auch für alles offen!!!


----------



## -OX- (15. Mai 2014)

Treffpunkt ? (GPS Kordinaten ?) ?
Ja robsen, über den Parkplatz würde ich gerne mehr wissen. 
Wo ist er ? 
Was kostet er ?


----------



## family-biker (16. Mai 2014)

-OX- schrieb:


> Treffpunkt ? (GPS Kordinaten ?) ?
> Ja robsen, über den Parkplatz würde ich gerne mehr wissen.
> Wo ist er ?
> Was kostet er ?


 mein vorschlag: 48.179425, 11.555214 (du wolltest ja ps koordinaten  )

blöderweise ist der nächste parkplatz angenehmer grösse hier
48.173464, 11.541243

ansonsten halt normales parken am strassenrand


----------



## -OX- (16. Mai 2014)

Ok dann machen wir es fix 
Treffpunkt Trialsession 1.6.2014:
http://maps.google.de/?q=%A0(Treffpunkt)@48.179425,11.555214&t=h&z=17&iwloc=A 

Welche Uhrzeit ?


----------



## family-biker (16. Mai 2014)

darf ruhig 11-12 sein,damit bis abends genug zeit bleibt.
und alle schön vollgeladene akkus im videoequipment.
ich vergess alle 2 rides meine sd im laptop haha


----------



## robsen852 (16. Mai 2014)

ok machen wir es fix

1.6.2014 trialsession in München....treffen auf dem parkplatz mit den gps koordinaten von family-biker
uhrzeit sag ich mal 12...damit jeder noch schick frühstücken kann...
für nen schönes mittagessen finden wir bestimmt was in münchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -OX- (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 

Treffpunkt jetzt an der U-Bahn Station oder am Parkplatz ???


----------



## robsen852 (24. Mai 2014)

sersen...

also ich sag einfach mal parkplatz...ausser jemand sagt was anderes????


----------



## robsen852 (31. Mai 2014)

So morgen is es soweit... Wir treffen uns jetzt um 12 am Parkplatz... Ich hoffe es erscheinen ein paar von euch...ich freu mich riesig... Na dann bis morgen


----------



## family-biker (31. Mai 2014)

coole sache

ich räum gerade die sd von der kamera leer um platz zu schaffen.na toll, ungewollte clips aussortieren bei 40+ versuchen allein bei der curved manual geschichte


----------



## BrendanEckart (31. Mai 2014)

Das war aber auch immer sehr knapp


----------



## family-biker (31. Mai 2014)

zeig mal das vid wie du deinen freilauf eingefahren hast,um ihn für die session fit zu machen robert


----------



## robsen852 (31. Mai 2014)

also ich habs dir schon gesagt das ding wa hammer...müssen wir unbedingt noch auf ein digitales speichermedium bringen....

hoffentlich klappt es


----------



## family-biker (31. Mai 2014)

haahaha,zu geil!
also,an alle die mitmachen wollen und diesen thread verfolgen.
48.171066, 11.542048 

so in der rechten unteren ecke des parkplatzes hätte ich gesagt,dann ist der erste spot auch nicht arg weit.das wären dann wohl felsen und panthenon.

robert und ich werden gegen 12 aufschlagen und ca 12.20 zum stadion zu den manchen bekannten felsen aufbrechen,man kann also auch getrost dorthin nachkommen.
für den ablauf der session ist nix spezielles geplant,wir lassen uns einfach von der dynamik der anwesenden fahrer tragen und sehen,wohin das führt 

freu mich auf euer erscheinen,bis moing!


----------



## family-biker (1. Juni 2014)

war cool,mir tut zwar jeder einzelne muskel weh aber gerne wieder.


video kommt die tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robsen852 (1. Juni 2014)

leute ohne scheiß wa ne mega session...danke nochmal an alle die da waren...mit tut morgen bestimmt alles weh

hätte nich besser sein können geiles wetter geile locations und coole leute...sehr gerne wieder

also jungs weiter so..


----------



## -OX- (1. Juni 2014)

Jep, kann da nur zustimmen !
War echt toll !


----------



## BrendanEckart (1. Juni 2014)

Ja, war ne hammer Sache!


----------



## family-biker (2. Juni 2014)

@caneone: wär super,wenn wir  die aufnahmen die ihr gemacht habt irgendwo ansehen könnten,vielleicht kann man da ja per pn einen hinweis bekommen.

hoffe,ihr hattet noch recht angenehme heimfahrten


----------



## caneone (2. Juni 2014)

Werde die paar fotos die wir gemacht haben mal heute abend sichten und dann online stellen oder per mail verschicken. War übeigens eine super session. Und die schmerzen halten sich auch in grenzen.


----------



## robsen852 (2. Juni 2014)

Wäre echt cool wenn das klappt.. Waren doch viele Fotos die ihr gemacht habt...ich hab Muskelkater in allen Gliedmaßen... Und bin fix und fertig... Müde wie sau...aber alles is geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (4. Juni 2014)

ich hab da mal was gebastelt  (lädt zum zeitpunkt dieses posts noch hoch)

zu meiner verteidigung möchte ich anbringen,dass ich zu 2/3 fails im kasten hatte,und mir für den edit nicht wirklich zeit genommen hab.einfach einen track genommen,der im moment in meiner anlage gut scheppert(koda&dabin-kyoto) und die clips in die zeitleiste gezogen.

nochmal,war saucool mal die gesichter hinter den forenprofilen zu sehen,ich hoffe euch bei der nächsten grösseren aktion wiederzusehen,leute!


----------



## robsen852 (4. Juni 2014)

Doch Peter Hut ab...cooles Video geworden... Schick schick... Du alter Regisseur


----------



## -OX- (5. Juni 2014)

Ja echt gut ! 
Vor allem bist du ja auch selbst gefahren und filmen lief ja nur so nebenbei.


----------



## BrendanEckart (5. Juni 2014)

Ja, ist sehr geil geworden!


----------



## caneone (6. Juni 2014)

So habs auch endlich geschafft ein paar Fotos online zu stellen.
Leider muss ich jedes einzeln hochladen, von daher nur ein kleiner Ausblick...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/68827


----------



## family-biker (6. Juni 2014)

mehr!!!ausser von dem,auf dem ich aussehe als würde ich beim sidehop gähnen,im theatron 
saucool.


----------



## caneone (6. Juni 2014)

vielleicht lade ich Montags nochmal was hoch...
jetzt ist erstmal langes Trialwochenende angesagt


----------



## robsen852 (6. Juni 2014)

Das sind ja mal mega geile Bilder...die quali is auch der Hammer... Echt gelungen danke man


----------



## BrendanEckart (6. Juni 2014)

Oh ja, habe gerade alle durchgeschaut, ist echt super geworden!


----------



## family-biker (12. Juni 2014)

ich wär aber echt gespannt auf den rest der bilder,ohne stress machen zu wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

